# E7 Nokia unlock.



## GHNelson (15 May 2013)

Hi Crew
I know there is a few phone tec...geeks on here.
My buddy as got a new phone..and gave me the above Nokia E7-00.
As you most of you know ...my Sim card wont be accepted as states (Sim card not valid!)
Been down the route purchasing of a unlock code....no good....for some reason.
Did a factory reset/hard reset still no joy.
Anyone got any other ideas?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 May 2013)

I think like with most new phones you will need to take it to a shop. Either an independent shop that will probly charge about £30 or if your friend has finished the contract the original carrier should be able to unlock it. ( if the contract is not yet up then the phone still belongs to the carrier so they will not unlock it )

Just seen this 
	MobileUnlockGuide.com : Guides and instructions to unlock Nokia E7-00 mobile phones


----------



## GHNelson (15 May 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your help.
Tried the first one one the guide will try the second later.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 May 2013)

I would try get it carrier unlocked if possible it will be the safest way


----------



## Alastair (15 May 2013)

Just to add, the unlock codes you get from shops or online unlocking sites will end up giving you the same network unlock code as there is only one specific to the imei of your handset. If the code you were given was for your imei and it didnt work then chances are it was either the wrong code or it needed to be hard reset before unlocking it. 
If ive ever had to get an unlock code for a handset I used cell unlocker pro. I had problems like you where the code didn't work to unlock my handset but turned out that I needed the unfreeze code to be enteted first which worked 

Also like ali mentioned if your friend has renewed their contract then the network should supply the unlock code for the handset anyway

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GHNelson (16 May 2013)

Hi Alastair
I've had a word with my buddy he is going to phone O2 for the code.
Code Unlock Now company couldn't supply one.... 
Unfortunately we have been unable to calculate your unique unlock code at this time. This could have been down to a number of factors from the age of the handset to the code simply not being in our unlock code database or partners database.
Cheers...to everyone...hoggie


----------

